# Thiết Kế Nội Thất Chung Cư Đẹp Và Sang Trọng Với Triple A Solution



## Triple A Solution (22 Tháng ba 2021)

Thiết kế nội thất chung cư đóng vai trò quan trọng trong cuộc sống hiện đại khi nhu cầu nhà ở ngày càng cao và kéo theo đó là mong muốn sở hữu không gian sống hoàn hảo. Với nhiều người sở hữu căn hộ chung cư thì thiết kế nội thất là một cách hiệu quả để thể hiện tính cách, cá tính đặc trưng của mình. Vậy thiết kế nội thất chung cư là gì và tại sao cần phải thiết kế nội thất chung cư? Hãy cùng Triple A Solution tìm câu trả lời cho những vấn đề trên nhé!

*1.Thiết kế nội thất chung cư là gì?*
Thiết kế nội thất chung cư bao gồm lên ý tưởng thiết kế nội thất phù hợp với không gian và sắp xếp nội thất phù hợp với diện tích sử dụng. Mong muốn của khách hàng sẽ được nghiên cứu và triển khai bằng bản vẽ 3D qua các công cụ hỗ trợ thiết kế như AutoCad và 3Dmax. Khách hàng sẽ có cái nhìn tổng thể cũng như bao quát phần diện tích, không gian được sử dụng trong giai đoạn thi công.






Sau đó, sự sắp đặt nội thất khéo léo và độc đáo của kiến trúc sư sẽ mang lại cho gia chủ thật nhiều không gian, đảm bảo được tính thoáng mát, tiện nghi trong quá trình sử dụng. Một không gian sống hoàn hảo là không gian hài hòa về thẩm mỹ và đáp ứng được đầy đủ về nhu cầu sử dụng của chủ nhân.

*2.Tại sao cần phải thiết kế nội thất chung cư?*
Thiết kế nội thất chung cư giúp gia chủ nhìn trước được căn hộ của mình trong tương lai, từ đó có thể điều chỉnh thiết kế hợp lý và phù hợp với mong muốn của bản thân. Bên cạnh đó, thiết kế nội thất chung cư còn sở hữu nhiều ưu điểm như:

Tối ưu công năng sử dụng: Sau khi nghiên cứu bản vẽ thiết kế nội thất, kiến trúc sư cùng gia chủ có thể lên kế hoạch cho việc bày trí nội thất hay sắp xếp theo phong thủy.






Tỷ lệ và màu sắc hài hòa: Từ bản vẽ 3D, ý tưởng màu sắc được phát triển với đa dạng những gam màu trung tính, nóng-lạnh hay táo bạo và làm nổi bật phong cách thiết kế chủ đạo.
Tiết kiệm chi chí: Thiết kế nội thất càng chi tiết thì càng chính xác về tài chính, tránh phát sinh những chi phí không đáng có.
Dễ dàng sửa chữa và nâng cấp: Các bản vẽ sẽ được lưu trữ giúp gia chủ dễ dàng sửa chữa, bảo trì và nâng cấp trong quá trình sử dụng.

*3.Tại sao nên chọn Triple A Solution làm đơn vị thiết kế và thi công?*
Dịch vụ của Triple A Solution bao gồm cung cấp trọn gói các giải pháp cải tạo, thiết kế lẫn thi công từ căn hộ cho đến văn phòng, biệt thự, nhà hàng, quán cà phê và thiết kế nội thất thông minh theo nhu cầu. Chất lượng cùng uy tín là những tiêu chí mà Triple A Solution đặt lên hàng đầu, đảm bảo đúng tiến độ, hoàn thiện trên mọi chất liệu cùng tính thẩm mỹ cao, tiện lợi và bền bỉ với thời gian. Bên cạnh đó, khách hàng sẽ được tư vấn, báo giá thi công phù hợp với tình hình tài chính, giá thành cạnh tranh và hạn chế phát sinh rủi ro.






Triple A Solution tự hào là đơn vị cung cấp dịch vụ tư vấn, thiết kế nội thất giá rẻ và đảm bảo thi công chất lượng, đúng tiến độ. Thiết kế nội thất chung cư chính là thế mạnh của Triple A Solution với nhiều công trình cải tạo, thi công mang đến sự hài lòng về không gian sống cho khách hàng.

*3.1 Đội ngũ nhân lực chuyên nghiệp*
Đội ngũ thiết kế chuyên nghiệp và đầy nhiệt huyết của Triple A Solution sẵn sàng lắng nghe, thấu hiểu để hoàn thành chính xác theo tâm tư, nguyện vọng của khách hàng. Đặc biệt với 20 năm kinh nghiệm thiết kế và thi công, kiến trúc sư Vũ Khắc Bình luôn tận tâm, tỉ mỉ trong từng công trình đến từng chi tiết nhỏ nhất. Nỗ lực không ngừng nghỉ của Triple A Solution là vẽ nên những thiết kế thật độc đáo, tinh tế để làm trọn vẹn giá trị cuộc sống.






Xem thêm: Phong cách Metropolitan trong thiết kế nội thất.

*3.2 Phong cách thiết kế độc đáo*
Phong cách thiết kế chủ đạo của Triple A Solution là 3M: Metropolitan Mix Minimalism. Tận dụng ý tưởng từ những khu đô thị cao cấp với không gian mở, Triple A Solution kết hợp giữa hiện đại, tiện nghi với yếu tố tinh giản trong cách bày trí nội thất. Điểm nhấn của phong cách này chính là nội thất thông minh tích hợp nhiều công năng nhằm tối đa diện tích cũng như tạo cảm giác thoải mái, rộng rãi. Nhịp sống càng hối hả, bận rộn thì việc lựa chọn cho mình một nơi an trú tối giản và tiện lợi không chỉ giúp tâm hồn thư thái mà còn tiết kiệm thời gian.






*3.3 Những công trình thi công nội thất của Triple A Solution*
Triple A Solution bao gồm cung cấp trọn gói các giải pháp cải tạo, thiết kế lẫn thi công từ căn hộ cho đến văn phòng, biệt thự, nhà hàng, quán cà phê và thiết kế nội thất thông minh theo nhu cầu. Chất lượng cùng uy tín là những tiêu chí mà Triple A Solution đặt lên hàng đầu, đảm bảo đúng tiến độ, hoàn thiện trên mọi chất liệu cùng tính thẩm mỹ cao, tiện lợi và bền bỉ với thời gian. Bên cạnh đó, khách hàng sẽ được tư vấn, báo giá thi công phù hợp với tình hình tài chính, giá thành cạnh tranh và hạn chế phát sinh rủi ro.






Hãy cùng xem qua các công trình mà chúng tôi hoàn thành nhé!

Xem tại đây: Dự Án thi công.


----------

